# <<<Friday Pics>>>



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Guess I will start it off this week.....

1. We caught this little guy this week, he didn't want to leave the yard so we trapped him and relocated. First Porcupine I have ever seen in the wild!!
2. This little baby shows up almost every evening with his momma to get a drink from our pond. It is so funny to watch it jump and run around while momma keeps a watch out. I love living in the country!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

In a friends front yard, they are there every day!! and a spotty friend I visit VERY often..


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Quail, horned toad, On our way out.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

They are really thick this year.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Just a few fun pics for friday


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My cousins Tarpon from yesterday morning.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Performed a beach side wedding last Saturday. Second pic is my son fishing.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Austyn, yakin' out the shark bait!!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

PINS last weekend... my trophy/her trophy


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

A few vacation pics.

Feeder pics


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Moved into the new house and started on the man cave.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Here is a few from this week

first is my daughter's lab, Sonny goofing off after playing in the sprinkler
the rest are a few from my lease, I know I dont need to tell you, but man it sure is dry!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

picturers from my clients at the ranch last weekend


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

TEXAS LEGENDS


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

hey marcus, when am i meeting you out at the ranch??? nice pics! WOK, looks like ya'll had a good trip, how did ya'll end up in the tournament?


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> picturers from my clients at the ranch last weekend


Is that the High Cotton Ranch?


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

We took 1st place overall tuna, 1st place tuna maina, and 1st boat to land a bill.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> hey marcus, when am i meeting you out at the ranch??? nice pics! WOK, looks like ya'll had a good trip, how did ya'll end up in the tournament?


POC, if it were my place, we would have had some great 2cool bashes out there already, i'm just the token beener though/guide. :biggrin:



riverdog said:


> Is that the High Cotton Ranch?


negative, Knowlton's Laguna Vista Ranch :cheers:


----------



## jlarge (Sep 15, 2006)

*some cool pic's*

Pics from a few yeasr ago.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

A few for fun. A couple from my older Dog (Doc's) best years of duck hunting. He's since been retired.

And the last one is of my first attempt at open water layout hunting. Lots of buffleheads!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Went off shore for the first time last saturday.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

1. My daughter Paige yesterday wearing her bikini, knee pads, helmet and butterfly wings lol
2. A Super creepy manican I saw in Macy's
3. My cousin and I having fun at Party City
4. Paige haning out on the pier


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

*New Camera*

Been messing around with my new camera.

This picture is title "Inspiration".


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Finally*

Found a picture of our own Moderator Bill when he was in the Army.

Just fooling 

TH


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Forgot had one more from the Astros game. I have no idea how to rotated this.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Poker table progress. Almost finished.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Loyd said:


> Been messing around with my new camera.
> 
> This picture is title "Inspiration".


Very appropriatly titled!!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

9121SS said:


> A few vacation pics.
> 
> Feeder pics


What's going on in that last pic of the wide load? Wreck or turning?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> What's going on in that last pic of the wide load? Wreck or turning?


I was headed East on 90. They came up the on ramp, across the East bound side, around the wall turned west and headed off the ramp on the west bound side. Guess they couldn't go under the bridge.


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Went to NYC for the first time and then headed up to the Adirondacks for a seminar. 
1. Statue of Liberty
2. View from the boat house at our lodge in the mountains
3. Aerial view from the float plane on our way to our fishing spot
4. Our ride to the fishing hole


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*HITCHCOCK GOOD OLE DAYS COOK-OFF*

1. Double "M" Cookers - 3rd Overall
2. kabobs on the way to finals
3. 1st Ribs - 2nd Chicken
4. Top 3 in Galveston County Circuit - High Pressure Cookers, The Real Deal Cookers & Double "M" Cookers 
5. The rest is history . . . wg


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*My Vegas wedding last week*

vegas


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*few more*

vegas 2


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

*Lake Livingston Striper Season*

1 shy of a 4 man limit
Brother's first Striper
Daughter's first Striper of the season
More Stripers


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Pretty bride Kevin.

TH


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Socialist Democrats.....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Randy & Beautiful Girl said:


> Socialist Democrats.....


how about these?


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> how about these?


Tailcoater....they will do anything to get the corn. Good pic.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

kevina1 said:


> vegas 2


I want a hat, mug & calendar!!  Congrats!


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. Hotrod Jr 1st day of school Pre K
2. 2nd day of school


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Trip to Gator Country last week.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Port Mansfield II*

Good Times !


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Guess where?*

Answer is on the last pic. It was actually a delightful afternoon. 
Waiting for fall.....


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

My wife's sister and 4 year old nepwhew are living with us right now, our big dog is super excited


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

How about these from last Wednesday


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Elizabeth is 6 months old now...*

how time is flying by!


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> My wife's sister and 4 year old nepwhew are living with us right now, our big dog is super excited


that dog looks just like mine.....


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

9121ss and megabite....yes they were making the turn there the birdge is only 16 ft tall there..i used to work for that company and pulled that same trailer a few times..that was my friend wayne pulling that load he was 24ft wide and i believe he was 18 or 19 ft tall..


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

My new to me truck, day late I know...rough weekend so far!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like I'm late to the party!!!

My buddy Brian caught this spade, my son put him on display. thing put up a good fight!










Fridge full of fish. (BBQ at my place tomorrow, PM for detials).










My buddy Gordon is a west coast guy. Caught is first King with me a few weeks ago. Caught his first cobia on my boat this week










Kissing cousins


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Pretty good flounder working shell like a red!

Nice little ray...released unharmed

Scrubs...short for scrub mutt 

Cool stuff my wife brought me from Ireland!

Sunset on the creek Thursday night

The middle of the cut this morning

Goodbye summer


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

West Bay last few trips

Shark wanted our trout

My son pictured holding the big check, He won The STPGA Assistants Championship at UT Golf Club last week with rounds of 69 69


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

chazbo said:


> that dog looks just like mine.....


post up a pic if you have one, we're really not sure what breeds he is other than catahoula


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang Steve, I want that Monkey Fist. Had a cousin who could tie them perfectly in no time. I've tried to tie them and the end results look worse than an Infamous J back lash.

Nice.

TH


----------

